# Color Loss



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

one of my fish has a gigantic loss of color. what does this mean, he seems fine.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

What kind of fish is it ?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Type of fish? Foods? Change in diet? Stress? Etc?

Need more info to go off of.


----------



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

flamingo said:


> Type of fish? Foods? Change in diet? Stress? Etc?
> 
> Need more info to go off of.



ok black and white striped damsel. flakes. always has been flakes. they were both sick with crusty stuff on their fins 2 weeks ago and used pimafix to medicate. once it was gone i changed 25% of the water. the water was changed 4-5 days ago tho.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You treated the main tank and didn't isolate them in a quarantine tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm.... well, color fading in damsels is a common symptom of stress, and in this case I'm going to guess that your fish is either still diseased OR the tank has a lot of ammonia buildup in it after having it's nitrification system disrupted by the treatment and waterchange.
It could also simply have gotten cold or too hot, or maybe there is an elctrical current in the water. If you have a tiny cut on a finger, like a papercut or a cuticle tear or somesuch, that cut will be supersenitive to electricity. If it zaps you a bit when you immerse the cut into the water, then you'll know you have a stray voltage problem. Unplug everything first, though, and try it to see how it feels without any current so you'll know if there is a difference. It isn't as dangerous as it sounds, really. If you have enough current to zap you with an uncut finger, then you really do have a problem and certainly shouldnt immerse a cut one. In fact, try an uncut one first to be safe.

A titanium grounding probe is an easy fix for that if that's your problem. I really don't think that is going to be the problem, but I mention it for the sake of completeness and for your future reference. Wiping any crusty salt residue from any eqipment is another good idea, as it inspecting your equipment for defects.

Anyway, after your tank settles back down again the fish's color should probably return to normal again.


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Very good suggestion in looking for an electrical leak- I would jsut use a volt meter instead of my finger.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

id give advice, but i dont work with marine tank fish, i work with gold fish-fantails only.marine fish are not for me.


----------



## jasno999 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hoofclopson- Why did you enter a post if you had nothing to say????


----------

